# Hook choice



## Queencitybassman (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey guys I was at the store today trying to get some new TroKar hooks. I was wondering what the difference between EWG worm hooks and HD worm hooks do in terms of performance. I usually use the EWG but have used the HD before.. wondering what the difference is and how it effects different rigs.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Sep 5, 2010)

I use the regular EWG trokars in 5/0. The hookup ratio on the HD seems to be worse on the Gamakatsu HD(Superline) compared to the regular EWG(never bought the trokar HD hooks because of my experience with the Gammys), maybe because of the extra girth. But if your using braid or 20#+ line, you might wanna consider the HD. If im not mistaken, thats what the HD hooks are made for. But if youre just using regular line, I would recommend the EWG. And Im gonna warn you, those trokars are sharp. So sharp the tear up your plastics.

I only use trokars for 5/0 and bigger, because anything smaller that that I believe all that extra sharpness is excessive. But I give the trokars an A+ rating in the 5/0 size. But its hard to justify all that extra sharpness when you can get 25 Gamakatsus for the same price as 5 trokars. Both are great hooks though. But when using a big worm texas rigged like the Ole Monster or Magnum Trickworm, IMO trokar is the only way to go.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've used all of the hooks made known to man - including Trokars... and here is how I use hooks.

3/0, 4/0 & 5/0 Owner EWG (https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Owner_Rig-N-Hook_Worm_Hooks/descpage-ORNHW.html). I use these hook for everything... literally everything that can be thrown on a texas rig or carolina rig (more on carolina rigging in a min). I use the 3/0 hooks on shorter baits that the 4/0 is too big for. My main use is on Yum 7.5" ribbon tail worms.

1/0 & 2/0 - Trokar EWG hooks. I use these smaller hooks for carolina rigging. One is because they are near to fine wire hooks and I will use a 1/0 in any bait from 2" up to 8" when carolina rigging. 

HD hooks... I don't use these much, but when I do it's for pitching 3/4oz weights and up and going into some of the thickest slop you can find. I like the stronger hook for this because a lot of time you are pulling 12lbs out on braided line - a 1lb fish and 11lbs of grass... either way, you don't want the hook to fail you if you are in a tourney! I don't like heavy hooks because I feel it messes with natural presentation of the bait. But when you are punching grass, you are going for reaction strikes so I could care less with presentation.

Hope it helps...


----------

